# stroker kit



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

so i found a stroker kit for the vq35de but i am not sure if i can us it on the alty, i am going to call AEBS monday to find out exactly, it takes it from the 3.5L to 4.3- that is incredible. all motor kind of stuff, i guess my question is, does anyone have any advice on this matter?


----------



## esejoker402 (Jan 30, 2007)

bloodhoundse-r said:


> so i found a stroker kit for the vq35de but i am not sure if i can us it on the alty, i am going to call AEBS monday to find out exactly, it takes it from the 3.5L to 4.3- that is incredible. all motor kind of stuff, i guess my question is, does anyone have any advice on this matter?


will it work with a maxima?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i just read the whole article is for any VQ


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

wow just to update the stroker hik is about 7 grand....maybe later on.....lol


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

now this would definitly void my warrenty.....do you think you would have to upgrade all internals when puttin a stroker on?


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes, but i'm sure its all in the kit.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

this sounds like a project for after warrenty


----------

